# Round 2?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

https://nbcmontana.com/news/local/reward-increased-for-information-on-illegal-grizzly-bear-shooting

anyone want to bet the same thing happens this time that happened last time with the elk? Might as well not put the effort into the investigation. What happens on the res...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a lot that wasn't said in the article such as was the bear near a campground, fishing spot on a river, or a lot of other information. 

Perhaps a member of the tribe wanted to prove his manhood but then got scared and decided not to take any of the parts such as the claws.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> There is a lot that wasn't said in the article such as was the bear near a campground, fishing spot on a river, or a lot of other information.


 Media bias.

edit: The circumstances of the bears death is probably viewed as irrelevant as compared to the bear having been killed at all for any reason whatsoever. I'd like to know if it was somehow related to self defense, or poaching.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With no one admitting it I would lean towards poaching


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> With no one admitting it I would lean towards poaching


Most likely. I'd like to think if anyone had to mag dump on a cat or bear, they'd call their local DWR to report the incident. Still, the article is lacking details.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Most likely. I'd like to think if anyone had to mag dump on a cat or bear, they'd call their local DWR to report the incident. Still, the article is lacking details.


I'd actually think it's more likely to go the other way " Nothing to see here, move along" no one wants to add the extra drama of external scrutiny.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Most likely. I'd like to think if anyone had to mag dump on a cat or bear, they'd call their local DWR to report the incident. Still, the article is lacking details.


+1


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s an investigation guys. They’re not going to tell you everything. They actually want others to to tell them things. The more information they spoon feed, the more chance they get false leads and people that are useless poking their noses in it. 

Based upon what was given, you either know something about the death of this bear, which they’d like you to contact them, or you don’t know anything and you are of no help to them on this one.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just guessing but seeing that the bear was collared and named and known by locals, I am going to guess that the encounter was a self defense shooting. The bear probably lived way to close and was way to familiar with humans.
Who among us would subject themselves to the intense investigation, ridicule and nasty letters that would follow said incident. If the person felt threatened at the moment he(she) pulled the trigger that should be good enough...good enough for police to shoot.


----------

